# VIP 722 Pause/Rewind Problem - Live TV



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

I did a search for all the following issues but couldn't find anything related. I have a 722 with L6.70 software in Single mode. While watching Live TV I'm now having an annoying problem with pausing and then resuming a show, rewinding a show and then resuming, and using Skip Back. Here's what happens:

- Pause Live TV:

I hit the Pause button during a show, usually for two to five min's, and then resume playback. The show will play from where it was paused for 20 sec's and then jump to Live TV. So I miss whatever was recorded during the pause period. I get the same result if I press Pause button or Play button to resume.

P.S. As an aside, when I looked at My Recordings this afternoon, there were about a dozen one to two minute recordings of what appear to be Dish ads, like Move Rentals, 99 Cent Movies, etc. WTF is up with that?

- Rewind:

Same as above with a couple of other issues. When I hit Rewind, the screen doesn't show normal rewind behavior. Rather, it skips in chunks. The Timer is also funky. The Time moves in 2, 3, 2, 5 sec increments and it's always that sequence. The vertical bar is also weird. It also has a jerky movement AND it will move backwards, jump forward for a sec and then backwards again. When I press Play the show resumes for 20 sec's and then jumps to Live TV.

-Skip Back:

Same as Pause. I pressed the button eight times (to go back 80 sec's). Playback resumes for 20 sec's and then jumps to Live TV.

This just started in the last few days but I can't say for certain that it was after 6.70 was spooled to my 722. Further, there is nothing being recorded when these problems occur. I also played a recorded show and rewind worked just fine, no jerky screen motion, funky timer display, etc. Rewind worked smoothly at all X speeds as it always has (used to work with Live TV as well). When I pressed Play the show played normally without any skipping.

So it appears this only happens while watching Live TV. Any ideas what might be causing this? I'm hoping it's not "you need to replace your 722" (probably wishful thinking on my part). Thanks.

P.S. When I looked at My Recordings this afternoon I saw about a dozen one to two minute recordings of what appeared to be Dish Ads, like Movie Rentals, 99 Cent Movies, etc. What's up with that?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It's recommended that after a firmware update you do a power cord reset. Unplug the receiver for ~30 seconds then restart. This might clear things up for you. As for the "trick play" stuff, Dish screwed that up many updates ago.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, I'm well aware of doing a power cord reset after a firmware update. I've done several of those already. As I said in my original post, I'm not certain when I got the 6.70 update. What I do know is that Pause/Resume, Rewind/Play, and Skip Back in LiveTV mode were working fine until just recently, specifically the first two weekends of the NFL season. I use them all the time, especially when watching sports. Or at least I did until now.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Update #1:

Earlier this evening I ran a test with a friend of mine in San Francisco and my sister in Laguna Niguel. Both have 722's with L6.70, Single Mode. We tuned to the same channel, nothing being recorded. Pressed Pause until timer read 3 min's. Pressed Pause again to resume. After 20 sec's my 722 skipped to Live TV. Neither of theirs did. Repeated but this time pressed Play to resume. Same result. Repeated test with Rewind/Play. Again, after 20 sec's my 722 skipped to Live TV. Theirs didn't.

Update #2:

I've had 4 spontaneous reboots, two last night and two so far tonight. The picture freezes for about 5 sec's and then the Mode light goes off and picture goes black. About 10 sec's later, power light goes off. After around 30 sec's receiver restarts and displays _Acquiring Satellite Signal 535 _message. Takes a couple of minutes and picture reappears. I asked my friend and my sister if they had this happen with their 722's. Neither have.

So, I'm thinking my 722 is going on the fritz and a call to Tech Support and possibly replacing my 722 is the ticket. What say you? Thanks.


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

I was getting ready to post this question and found your thread. 

I had the NCAA championship game on pause/delay. I came back to it with about a 45 minute delay and started watching. As I was getting caught up, the show went to "Live" without me pushing anything. The game was playing and suddenly it jumped to live. 
I pressed rewind and it just sat for a few seconds on the same image, even though the counter said it was going back. I pressed play once and it played for a second and then went to "live" on its own again. After going through this several times, I gave up. 

It happened again last night with another show. It is rare, but annoying. I'm at work, so I do not know the version, etc. currently on my 722, but wanted to see what tech support told you, palerider.


----------

